
Use Slack as your professional diary - thinkindie
https://medium.com/@thinkindie/use-slack-as-your-professional-diary-f2da7b632026
======
sammaeliam
Considering all of the malfeasance we've seen on the part of companies
providing data-hungry web apps, I'm going to pass on using Slack for anything
I'm not required to do in order to keep getting a paycheck. My professional
diary is too important to me to trust to Slack, or to any cloud application.

~~~
thinkindie
there are open source alternatives too that can be used instead of slack if
that is your concern, but the concept will stay the same.

